# إلى أين يطير الانسان



## fredyyy (11 يونيو 2010)

_*صورة من* tasoni queena_
*وكلمات من fredyyy*

​


*صورة مُعبِّرة جدًا *
*يطير الوقت من الانسان *
*لكن إلى أين يطير الانسان بعد إنتهاء الزمن *​


*




*​​​​








*أسير بين رمال وشطئان *


*رمال ساخنة وبحر بالأمواج ملآن *


*رمال حفر فيها الزمن بعقاربه آلام وأشجان *


*رغم قسوة وملوحة البحر فأنا إليك دائمًا سيدي عطشان *


*يا من ُدست مياهه فزال إضرابي وملأتني سلام ففيك ربي الطمان *


*للعالم وعودًا برمال تطير فتكسر قلوبًا وتدمع عيونًا أما أنا فبك ثابت الوجدان *


*أطير بعد إنتهاء الزمن إليك حيث لا بحر ولا آلام أسجد أرنم أشدو للحبيب بأعذب الألحان *


----------



## asmicheal (11 يونيو 2010)

*للعالم وعودًا برمال تطير فتكسر قلوبًا وتدمع عيونًا أما أنا فبك ثابت الوجدان *


*أطير بعد إنتهاء الزمن إليك حيث لا بحر ولا آلام أسجد أرنم أشدو للحبيب بأعذب الألحان *



:download:

اللة على الجمال والابداع الراقى 

المصبوب فى قالب من الروحانية العميقة 

امتعنى جدا مطالعة انشودتك الروحية فريدى 

احلى تقييم لو سمح المنتدى 


شكرا لك فريدى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

> *يا من ُدست مياهه فزال إضرابي  وملأتني سلام ففيك ربي الطمان*



*رووووووعة استاذي فريدي*
*ميرسي ليك بجد*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يونيو 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *
> أطير بعد إنتهاء الزمن إليك حيث لا بحر ولا آلام أسجد أرنم أشدو للحبيب بأعذب الألحان *





*من اجمل الكلمات اللي قرتها

شكرا ليك حبيبي

وربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## youhnna (11 يونيو 2010)

*كلمات روحية فى قالب شعرى رائع


ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## max mike (11 يونيو 2010)

*روووووووووعة يافريدى

كلمات جميلة ومعبرة جدااااااا​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## besm alslib (11 يونيو 2010)

*مش هينفع اقتبس جزء معين *

*لان فعلا كلها بتكمل بعض وكلها رائعه بجد *

*بسيطه وقريبه للقلب *

*حبيت اضيف عليها كلماتي الخاصه بس للامانه خفت اقلل من جمال ومعنى كلماتها*

*لهيك حبيت اني اضيف اضافتي الوحيده اللي بقدر عليها *




*



*


*شكرا الك اخي على ابداع كلماتك الرائعه *

*وللغاليه الحبيبه تاسوني عالصورة الحلوة *

*الرب يبارك تعبكم*
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يونيو 2010)

*كلمات قمة فـ الإبداع والروعه*
*شكرا فريدي وشكرا تاسوني عل  الصورة*​


----------



## SALVATION (11 يونيو 2010)

*



أطير بعد إنتهاء الزمن إليك حيث لا بحر ولا آلام أسجد أرنم أشدو للحبيب بأعذب الألحان 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**امين*
_يارب اجعلنا مستحقين_
_روعة كلماتك فريدى كالعادة_
_تسلم ايدك وقلمك الرائع_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_
​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يونيو 2010)




----------



## tasoni queena (11 يونيو 2010)

> *رمال حفر فيها الزمن بعقاربه آلام وأشجان *
> 
> 
> *رغم قسوة وملوحة البحر فأنا إليك دائمًا سيدي عطشان *



انت حقيقى فنان استاذ فريدى

الصورة نزلتها  لانها عجبتنى

بس مكنتش اعرف ان ممكن يكون ليها عمق كبير كده
​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يونيو 2010)

شكراااااااااا كليمووووووو للصورة

ولمرورك الجميل

​


----------



## صوت الرب (11 يونيو 2010)

أطير بعد إنتهاء الزمن إليك حيث لا بحر ولا آلام 
أسجد أرنم أشدو للحبيب بأعذب الألحان

آميـــــــــــــن
إستجب يا رب
شكرا كثير عزيزي فريدي على
الموضوع المميز


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يونيو 2010)

> *للعالم وعودًا برمال تطير فتكسر  قلوبًا وتدمع عيونًا أما أنا فبك  ثابت الوجدان *
> 
> 
> *أطير بعد  إنتهاء الزمن إليك حيث لا بحر  ولا آلام أسجد أرنم أشدو للحبيب  بأعذب الألحان *



عاجبني الجزء دا قوي
دايما كتابات حضرتك مميزه وليها مذاق خاص
احيك استاذي الغالي علي اختيارك لتلك الكلمات الرائعه
ذات المعني العميق
يسوع يبارك خدمتك
ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس
تقبل مروري وخالص تحياتي
​


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2010)

كلمات وموضوع رااائع جدا شكرا ليكم

الرب يبارككم


----------



## Mason (11 يونيو 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> _*صورة من* tasoni queena_
> 
> *وكلمات من fredyyy*​
> 
> ...


 

*فعلا كلمات قوبة ومعبرة جدا *
*ومن صميم الحياة المعاشة*
*شكرا استاذى وشكرا تاسونى *
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*


----------



## Rosetta (11 يونيو 2010)

*يا من ُدست مياهه فزال إضرابي  وملأتني سلام ففيك ربي الطمان

جميل جدا يا فريدي 
ربنا يباركك +​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يونيو 2010)

*عندما تمتلئ النفس بمحبة خالقها

فأنها تفيض من ذلك النبع الذى تستقى منه مياهها

ففاضت منك تلك الكلمات​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 يونيو 2010)

*كلماتها جميله جدا
ثانكس فريدى وتاسونى كوينا ​*


----------



## govany shenoda (11 يونيو 2010)

ايه الجمال ده
كلمات روعه يا فريدي
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 يونيو 2010)

*رغم قسوة وملوحة البحر فأنا إليك دائمًا سيدي عطشان *


*يا من ُدست مياهه فزال إضرابي وملأتني سلام ففيك ربي الطمان*

*كلمات رائعة ومعبرة *
*ميرسى لك كتير فريدى*
*امتعنا كلامك كتير*
*سلام يسوع معك*​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (11 يونيو 2010)

كلمات رائعة فريدى

الرب يبارك حياتك ومجهودك وننتظر المزيد

وشكرا طاسونى على الصورة الجميلة






​


----------



## jojo_angelic (11 يونيو 2010)

> أطير بعد إنتهاء الزمن إليك حيث لا بحر ولا آلام أسجد أرنم أشدو للحبيب بأعذب الألحان










             أحمـدك ياالهي أحمدك ياالهي أعبدك ياساكن تسبيحي
             لان يومـا في ديارك خير لي من الف يــوم كمـــا أشاء
             رغبتي أن أسكن  في ديارك رغبتي أن أسكن في قلبــــك


  شكراااااااا ليـــك استاذ فريــــدي
            وشكرااااااااااا للاخـــت تاسونــــي
            الـرب يباركـــــك


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يونيو 2010)

كلمات جميله جدا استاذى فريدى ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميله اؤؤى دى


----------



## elamer1000 (11 يونيو 2010)

*الف شكر على الكلمات الرائعة دى

ربنا يبارك حياتك


+++
*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 يونيو 2010)

كلمات جميلة بجد واسلوب جدا متالق
شكرا 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يونيو 2010)

> رغم قسوة وملوحة البحر فأنا إليك دائمًا سيدي عطشان
> 
> 
> يا من ُدست مياهه فزال إضرابي وملأتني سلام ففيك ربي الطمان
> ...


*رووووووعة احساسك وتاملك وما عزفة اناملك هنا استاذ فريدي 

يعوضك من انت تشدو لة بحواسك سيدي 

دام لنا فنك في محبة الفادي​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (11 يونيو 2010)

روووووووووووووووعة تسلم ايدك يا فريدى
بجد جميل جدا​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (11 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (11 يونيو 2010)

> *أطير بعد إنتهاء الزمن إليك حيث لا بحر ولا آلام أسجد أرنم أشدو للحبيب بأعذب الألحان *​



*كلمات فى منتهى الرووووعه اخى العزيز
ربنا يبارك موهبتك*​


----------



## grges monir (11 يونيو 2010)

*كلمات مميزة بحق استاذى*
*مضمو نها روحى عميق مع بساطة قى المعنى*
*شكرا استاذى*


----------



## الياس السرياني (11 يونيو 2010)

أخي الحبيب فريدي:

قامتك الروحية أعلى من أن يصل اليها بصري
فأرجو أن تقبل مني كلامي المتواضع

ربنا يبارك فيك ويخليك بركة لمنتدانا الغالي...


----------



## candy shop (12 يونيو 2010)

ما روع كلماتك فريدى 

دايما تمتعنا بأعذب الكلمات

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## alaakamel30 (12 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا لمشاركتكم إيانا فى تأملاتكم الجميلة*
*روعة هى الكلمات*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## dodo jojo (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرا كتير كتير كتير كتير......بجد.....ربنا يباركك فريدى


----------



## ماجو2010 (12 يونيو 2010)

*أطير بعد إنتهاء الزمن إليك حيث لا بحر ولا آلام أسجد أرنم أشدو للحبيب بأعذب الألحان *

*روعة وأحساس جميل*

*شكرا فريدي وشكرا تاسوني عل الصورة*


----------



## marmora jesus (12 يونيو 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *للعالم وعودًا برمال تطير فتكسر قلوبًا وتدمع عيونًا أما أنا فبك ثابت الوجدان *


​
الله
في منتهي الجمال استاذ فريدي​​
تسلم ايدك فعلا
ربنا يخليك لينا وتمتعنا بالمزيد​


----------



## النور الجديد (12 يونيو 2010)

*رغم قسوة وملوحة البحر فأنا إليك دائمًا سيدي عطشان *


*يا من ُدست مياهه فزال إضرابي وملأتني سلام ففيك ربي الطمان *


*للعالم وعودًا برمال تطير فتكسر قلوبًا وتدمع عيونًا أما أنا فبك ثابت الوجدان *


*أطير بعد إنتهاء الزمن إليك حيث لا بحر ولا آلام أسجد أرنم أشدو للحبيب بأعذب الألحان *

بجد مافيش أي كلام اوصف بيه شعوري
 في منتهى الجمال والروعة استاذ فريدي
الرب يبارك موهبتك وتعب محبتك
​


----------



## جارجيوس (12 يونيو 2010)

أطير بعد إنتهاء الزمن إليك حيث لا بحر ولا آلام أسجد أرنم أشدو للحبيب بأعذب الألحان 

كلمات رائعه يا فريدي

تسلم الايادي اخي الحبيب​


----------



## rana1981 (12 يونيو 2010)

*قمة في الرووووووووووووعة 
شكرا جزيلاااااا​*


----------



## الروح النارى (12 يونيو 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> _*صورة من* tasoni queena_
> 
> *وكلمات من fredyyy*​
> 
> ...


 


*شـــــــــــكرااا ً*

****فريدى ****

*شــــــــكرااا ً *

**** تاسونى ****

*كلمات رااائعة  تعبر عن قلب*
*مملوء اشتياق*
*ليجد راحتة من غربة الدنيا*

*ارتسمت مع صورة راائعة*

*تعبر الزمن و الطير المهاجر*

*الذى يبحث عن ارض *
*يأوى أليها*
*بعد عنا السفر أميال*
*قاهرا العواصف  و الرياح*

*الرب يبارك حياتكم*

*و يملاء قلوبكم سلام*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 يونيو 2010)

كلمات رااااائعة 
ميرسى فريدى وميرسى تاسونى على الصورة الجميلة 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## *koki* (12 يونيو 2010)

> يا من ُدست مياهه فزال إضرابي وملأتني سلام ففيك ربي الطمان



اكيد طبعا
شكرااا بجد موضوع مميز


----------



## سور (13 يونيو 2010)

شكرااا فريدى وشكراا تاسونى
فعلا كلمات جميله جدا ومعبره حستها قوى​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (13 يونيو 2010)

*يا من ُدست مياهه فزال إضرابي وملأتني سلام ففيك ربي الطمان *


كلمات اكثر من رااااااائعة
مرسي ليك استاذ فريدي
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## أَمَة (14 يونيو 2010)

تأمل لا تراه سوى العين النيرة.
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك اخي *فريدي*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2010)

*الله عليك استاذى الغالى
كلمات فى منتهى الجمال
ربنا يباركك ويبارك قلمك المميز
اعتذر عن التأخير فى المشاركه
ولك منى احلى تقييم *


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

رووووووووعه استاذ فريدى 
تسلم ايدك 
ميررررسى كتير على التأمل المميز
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ميرنا (25 يونيو 2010)

*أطير بعد إنتهاء الزمن إليك حيث لا بحر ولا آلام أسجد أرنم أشدو للحبيب بأعذب الألحان *


فعلا صورة معبرة وكلامات قوية كعادتك استاذنا فريدى


----------



## حبة خردل (26 يونيو 2010)

روووووووعة فريدي


كلمات احساسها عميق جداً

موهبتك عظيمة ... حـــافظ علـــيها​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (27 يونيو 2010)

*رمال ساخنة وبحر بالأمواج ملآن 


رمال حفر فيها الزمن بعقاربه آلام وأشجان *


*رغم قسوة وملوحة البحر فأنا إليك دائمًا سيدي عطشان *

*كلمات معبرة*
*وفي قمة الابداع*
*اشكرك على الموضوع الرائع*
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يونيو 2010)

*للعالم وعودًا برمال تطير فتكسر  قلوبًا وتدمع عيونًا أما أنا فبك  ثابت الوجدان

كلمات جميله ومؤثره استاذ فريدى
شكرا ليك
*​


----------



## zama (27 يونيو 2010)

بالحق جميلة جداً ..

أشكرك للدعوة ..


----------



## Twin (27 يونيو 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *أسير بين رمال وشطئان *
> 
> 
> *رمال ساخنة وبحر بالأمواج ملآن *
> ...


*يا ليتي أستطيع الطيران لأطير*
*يا ليتني أستطيع أن أرنيم الترانيم*
*يا ليتني أستطيع الوقف لأسير*
*يا ليتني أستطيع أن أري فأنا ضرير*
*يا ليتني أستطيع ......*
*يا ليتني أدرك معناك يا إلهي يا رب الأكون*
*يا ليتني أدرك أنك تحبني وستظل معي أنا الإنسان*
*ولن تتركني ولن تهملني الي أخر هذا الزمان *
*ومعك هناك أنا سأحيا ومعي أنت ستحيا الي المنتهي *

*فيا ليتني أستطيع الطيران *

*موضوع جميل يا فريدي وصوره معبره يا تسوني*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 يونيو 2010)

*جميييل يا أستاذ فريدى 
*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جدا طيب
شكراا​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 يونيو 2010)

اعتز واتشرف بانى مسيحى


----------



## TADO2010 (27 يونيو 2010)

*كلام فى منتى الرقة والجمال والعذوبة *
*و ايضا سردك للموضوع  وعجبنى جــــــــــــــدا.....*

*أطير بعد إنتهاء الزمن إليك حيث لا بحر ولا آلام أسجد أرنم أشدو للحبيب بأعذب الألحان *
​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (27 يونيو 2010)

ايه الروعه دى اخويا الحبيب فريدى 
عايز اقول حاجه اخى
بجد اشعر بروح القدس مع كل حرف تكتبه اخى بجد شى رائع (((أطير بعد إنتهاء الزمن إليك حيث لا بحر ولا آلام أسجد أرنم أشدو للحبيب بأعذب الألحان ))))))


امين يارب استجب


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 يونيو 2010)

> رغم قسوة وملوحة البحر فأنا إليك دائمًا سيدي عطشان



جميلة قوى الجملة دى
ميرسى لحضرتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Coptic+ (28 يونيو 2010)

*كلمات و صورة معبرة و جميلة جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتكم*


----------

